# Nissan Juke-R Goes Up Against German And Italian Exotics [Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

We just can't get enough of the Nissan Juke-R project, and probably won't until we get our grubby little hands behind its steering wheel. But until then, we'll just have to continue living vicariously through those fortunate enough to experience the monster first hand.

While it was in Dubai to pace the 24 Hour race, Nissan took its Juke-R out to the Dubai International Marina where a makeshift course was created and the funky Japanese crossover was pitted against a Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG, a Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4 and a Ferrari 458 Italia. You know, just some of Germany and Italy's finest supercars.

Now it goes without saying that we'd expect the Juke-R to look mighty impressive in the video against the exotics since it was probably staged by Nissan. But there's no denying just how remarkable its performance looks and how undoubtedly fun it was for Lucas Ordonez, the first GT Academy winner, to pilot it. And obviously by watching the video, the drivers were putting on a show more than they were looking for a fast lap time.

We just hope a better resolution video surfaces soon.

Check out the video below.

More: *Nissan Juke-R Goes Up Against German And Italian Exotics [Video]* on Autoguide.com


----------

